# Eleaf iJust S Starter Kit-3000mAh



## 3avape (22/7/16)

iJust S, a new starter kit released by Eleaf, has 24.5mm large diameter and 3000mAh higher battery capacity compared to previous iJust series kits.

You could detach and reassemble all the parts of the iJust S atomizer, which will bring much more convenience in cleaning and maintenance.

Also, you could refill the e-juice by removing the top cap only. When used with new ECL 0.18ohm Head, the iJust S will bring you a different vaping experience with nice flavor.

*Features and Parameters:*
*Top e-juic filling
*Direct output voltage
*Dual circuit protection
*Diameter: 24.5MM
*Height: 139.0MM
*Battery capacity: 3000mAh (Long last battery life)
*E-juice capacity: 4ML
*Resistance: 0.15ohm-3.5ohm　
*Thread type: 510 thread

*Package includes:*
1x Eleaf iJust Battery
1x iJust S Atomizer (with 1x EC 0.3ohm head)
1x EC 0.5ohm Head
1x ECL 0.18ohm Head
1x Airflow Control Ring
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 1


----------

